# Klaw!....Your Mother Ship is bending me over!!!!



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Was checking my place on google using various terms. Making sure we are at least on the first page.

Using the term "Annapolis interior painter", I see a listing for a company using my address, mhic license number and phone number. It turns out to be a re-direct to Fresh-Coats corporate site. 

What can I do about this? (Violence is at the fore front of my current thinking. Followed by a quick call to Maryland's Attorney General, my Senator and Congressman.)

What I pasted below does not show the whole listing. If you want to see it, try entering annapolis interior painter as a search term in Google. (maybe its just my computer)

*Interior Painters* | *Interior* Painting | Painting Contractors
Denton, MD 21629. Telephone: 410-714


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Here's the page that this is on. The suedo company is aaqualitypainting.

http://www.google.com/search?q=annapolis+interior+painter


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I get that result too. 

Don't freak out, they didn't hijack anything. When you see that result, on the bottom of it, click on "Cached"

That will bring up what that page was previously. 

The cached version shows that the aaaqualitypainting was actually a directory of painting companies and your company was listed in that directory. That site was set up by FOOTBRIDGE!!! For whatever reason, FB is now redirecting that page to FC's homepage and Google picked up your company info for the description snippet.

See, here's the currect FB painters directory:http://www.footbridgemedia.com/painting-contractors/

and here's the cached thumbnails of aaaqualitypainting.com here: http://www.domaintools.com/historic-thumbnails/aaqualitypainting.com

Notice any similarities?

You need to take this up with FB.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks Y. I'll be calling them tomorrow.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I see lots of franchises doing this similar sorta thing. When you search for a business, the franchise involved in the same business pops up. Service Magic is the most notorious.

Google should exert more control over this and not turn a blind eye to heavy sponsorship.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

I think Yaros has it.
aaaqualitypainting was a client of FB and a ContractorTalk regular.
Then it became a directory,
then somehow this hapens.
It seems Aaron might have the answer.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> Was checking my place on google using various terms. Making sure we are at least on the first page.
> 
> Using the term "Annapolis interior painter", I see a listing for a company using my address, mhic license number and phone number. It turns out to be a re-direct to Fresh-Coats corporate site.
> 
> ...


Dude - I've got no idea how that sh!t happens. Both of us use the same supplier (Footbridge). Have you talked to them - yet? I would be interested in the answer.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Franchise fee's hard at work!


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> Franchise fee's hard at work!


 Do your homework - junior.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

KLaw said:


> Do your homework - junior.


lol, you guys are funny! :yes:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

KLaw said:


> Dude - I've got no idea how that sh!t happens. Both of us use the same supplier (Footbridge). Have you talked to them - yet? I would be interested in the answer.


 
THAT'S Mr. Dude to you!  

I talked to them. They are doing some work on the system and it will be straightened out when google re-indexes the pages. :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I imagine they use a lot of the same resources for many of their customers and just change the area and wording a bit. 

BB are you happy with them over all? Are you on that monthly plan with them? Does that include hosting?

Sorry for all the questions, and if you don't wanna answer here a pm is cool.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> I imagine they use a lot of the same resources for many of their customers and just change the area and wording a bit.


Yeah, you can spot a FB-built site from a mile away. But it work for folks.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I imagine they use a lot of the same resources for many of their customers and just change the area and wording a bit.
> 
> BB are you happy with them over all? Are you on that monthly plan with them? Does that include hosting?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, and if you don't wanna answer here a pm is cool.


I have posted my feelings many times, so here's some more of my endless praise. Using them has been one of the best investments for my business period. We get good results. At least half my work this year came from the website.
 I would not have been able to hire or re-hire people and even plan on expanding next year. (another truck [used], crew and maybe even a trailer for pressure washing) Still greedy and looking for even more leads and ways to get them, but the FB site is our main marketing/advertising tool.
 Yes, I am on the monthly plan and you can pay them by the year. It does include hosting and some other goodies.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks bro, I know if I spent enough time I could get my ranking higher. I just don't have it in me to do it really. So I think I will be using them after Christmas.

I feel certain if they can get me #2 or 3 in my cities it will be a very wise decision like you have said. I hope that one day I can fore go most of my other forms of advertising and just depend on the site. 

I really don't like the McWebsite look but I am sure I can give them my current designs and let them work off that no? 

Thanks for the feedback, and if you get referral credits lmk if there is a code or something so you can get them.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Thanks bro, I know if I spent enough time I could get my ranking higher. I just don't have it in me to do it really. So I think I will be using them after Christmas.
> 
> I feel certain if they can get me #2 or 3 in my cities it will be a very wise decision like you have said. I hope that one day I can fore go most of my other forms of advertising and just depend on the site.
> 
> ...


Everybody I talked to, was less than thrilled with the look of the sites, but happy with the results. I don't know how much design choice you get, but you can ask.

 I think you get a free month for a referral.


----------

